# Yamaha RX-A3020 audio outputs are dead



## hhffaudio (Apr 7, 2013)

This is my first post, so I hope I have the correct forum etc. I recently purchased an $2000.00 RX-A3020 receiver (since all of my previous receiver/preamps have not supported video) and I was hoping to get all of the required features. Even those I was unaware of. One "feature" that is not present is audio monitor out to RCA jacks. These have been available since the 70's so that one could record to tape etc. I have used these jacks to provide audio to my wireless headphones. I have been able to mute, adjust tone and adjust the volume of the speakers without changing my earphones.

When I looked at the online pictures etc. I saw that there were audio out jacks on the back panel. When I received the unit, no audio was available from the jacks. On close inspection of the manual, I found an appendix stating that no audio comes from the RCA jacks unless the input is also RCA, not input from from an HDMI source. But there is a headphone hack on the front that outputs analog audio, including that from HDMI sources.

I am a bit handicapped, and do not want to have to get up an manually insert a plug to listen to my headphones. The plug also disables the speakers, so one cannot listen to the headphones in one room and and the speakers in another.

This is so fundamental I feel I must be missing the obvious. I contacted Yamaha tech support, and all they told me was that I did read the manual correctly. Please advise.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack!

Yes you are correct, audio output from the analog outputs is only going to work if you have an rca going from each source to the analog inputs for each input that corresponds with the device. Not a big deal as you just need to do that for anything you want to hear out to your wireless transmitter. Your other option is to use the left and right pre outs if your not using them. the only issue there is that the level will be dependent on the volume knob of the receiver.


----------



## hhffaudio (Apr 7, 2013)

Tonydvb. 
Does this mean there is no conflict between audio generated via HDMI and that present on the RCA jacks. How does the receiver know which source to use for the speakers? I do wish to retain surround sound in the main room. Do you know where documentation on how the switching is done can be obtained? I had assumed it was electronic, FETs or something else. I understood my Heath kit better


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you wont have any conflict doing that. You may have to assign what signal the receiver will use in the user menu in most cases the receiver will default to the best quality input and ignore all of the analog inputs.


----------



## hhffaudio (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks. I think at minimum a block diagram should be provided. There are RCA outputs for the different zones etc. it is not clear, especially from the manual, how they all interplay. The DA is obviously there for the earphone out. Is it acceptable that this signal is not presented at the rear of the unit?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the "sunset" on analog from most devices now past it wont be long before you wont be able to get an audio output in analog. Its to prevent recording of the source.


----------



## hhffaudio (Apr 7, 2013)

Not to beat it to death, but I am not part of the 1% and resent corporations dictating my morality. I was brought up with a recognition or right and wrong, and did not need it imposed upon me. My car will do 175, by the specs. And I have no speeding tickets.

i did search for headphones with HDMI inputs, but they appear not to exist. Sony offers headphones with optical connections, but I have found no mention of the optical output in the 3020 documentation. 

There is a rather terse block diagram of the video flow in the appendix (page 156). It would be nice to have a similar diagram for the audio. It would be even better if the assumed the readers had an average IQ and included AD,DA converters as well as the switch paths.I am an EE and am disappointed in the availability of documentation


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Have you contacted Yamaha parts to see if you can buy a service manual? They were among the most reasonably priced and pretty good doco last I had to get one. 

Regardless, they design for large markets and make decisions about what to provide in terms of signal based upon the larger market. The feature you want would add cost that they have likely determined will not add to their market share enough to justify it. If you are an EE you probably understand this kind of decision making. As for corporations dictating your morality, I just don't see where that is the case here.


----------



## hhffaudio (Apr 7, 2013)

I did contact Yamaha for information on a service manual. I ordered one, on DVD only, for $16.00. A very reasonable price. The said it will that 10days to arrive, so I do not know if it will help yet.

My comment referring to policy was prompted by a previous response where it was suggested that all RCA jacks were being eliminated to prevent recording of material. This problem started with the HDMI restrictions. I pay for content, some of which is broadcast in HDMI, from Comcast. As i understand, that DVR outputs 1080 format in composite format as well as HDMI. I cannot find a DVD recorder that will accept composite video. Every TV that I see displays in HDMI format, meaning that I am forced to see a smaller image on a huge screen. There are a lot of programs of interest to me besides movies. I am not trying to steal anything. Do you know of a way to save programs broadcast in the format designed for my monitor? I tried to find a receiver that would provide zoom to fill the screen, like that in Photoshop, without success. I have a patent in zoom technology developed for examination of medical imagery in 1982, so it is a really well known technology. It would do fractional zoom with mags from 0.1 to 100.0 about an arbitrary reference point at 30 fps, the frame rate at that time.


----------



## matteo510 (May 16, 2013)

Hello all and hhffaudio

I have bought an yamaha rx a3020 interesting device. Unlucky I work away from my main home
so I cannot enjoy too much with my home theater so I may give some feedback with more time.

Dear HHFFaudio may you share with me the service manual of "our" yamaha ? 
Service manuals are not sold in italy and I love to study the electronic schemes of any devices 
(send me your email by private msg) Let me know if you agree.
My previous HT was a Pioneer LX75 a very good device but not finalized fine as yamaha, so
I am happy to have invested my money to switch them.

Regards. MatteoS


----------

